

Bug Report 949446: “i can see all source code of all projects” - asaddhamani
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=949446

======
scotty79
I hope in a decade or so, someone will come to Microsoft forums and informs
that the source code of windows doesn't seem to be visible on their github
account and asks if they could fix this.

~~~
necrodawg
I think it's more likely that Windows source code will be available on GitHub
in 10 years.

~~~
vog
Maybe they'll release old sources for historical / nostalgic reasons - the
same reasons for id Software to open source Doom and other classic games.

~~~
lucb1e
They did with MS-DOS.

I don't understand why not most old software (OSes, programs, games) aren't
commonly made open source though, it's not as if anyone is making money with
Windows 95 these days.

~~~
Excavator
Most cited reason I've seen is the patents/copyright mess. Just look at how
System Shock 2 is handled for example. Patches being anonymously contributed
by a group/person that is said to have access to the source.

There's also the situation with the lost source code. For example, as I've
understood it, the only reason the Dark Engine source code became available
were due to someone finding it in an old Dreamcast SDK.

------
WestCoastJustin
They have a wide open wiki too, lots of interesting bits in there, check it
out [https://wiki.mozilla.org/](https://wiki.mozilla.org/). Some highlights --
Release Engineering [1], Meeting Minutes [2], Security [3], Reference
Platforms [4], etc. Want to check out their puppet configuration management
code base, well you can do that too [5]. Personally, I love how large
organizations open up their configuration management code, as it serves as a
nice example to learn from, Wikimedia does the same thing [6]. I have spent
hours looking through these repos to see how they implement various puppet
features.

[1]
[https://wiki.mozilla.org/ReleaseEngineering](https://wiki.mozilla.org/ReleaseEngineering)

[2]
[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Community_Calendar](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Community_Calendar)

[3] [https://wiki.mozilla.org/Security/](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Security/)

[4]
[https://wiki.mozilla.org/ReferencePlatforms](https://wiki.mozilla.org/ReferencePlatforms)

[5] [http://hg.mozilla.org/build/puppet](http://hg.mozilla.org/build/puppet)

[6]
[https://gerrit.wikimedia.org/r/#/q/status%3Aopen+project%3Ao...](https://gerrit.wikimedia.org/r/#/q/status%3Aopen+project%3Aoperations/puppet,n,z)

------
merrua
Newbie questions are good. Let there always be a lot of them.

~~~
cm2187
Well, my turn for a newbie question. Surely they don't share 0day
vulnerability fixes until after they are released? So they don't really share
everything?

~~~
nnethercote
There is a "security sensitive" flag that can be set on a bug, and then only
certain privileged users can see it. Such a bug will be made publicly visible
once it is fixed and the fix makes it into a released version of Firefox and a
certain amount of time passes.

Full details here: [https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/about/governance/policies/secu...](https://www.mozilla.org/en-
US/about/governance/policies/security-group/bugs/)

------
Ronsenshi
Even though it is quite funny and a little cringy to know that some people
don't know what Open Source is - it is not a new ticket - been posted in
December 2013.

------
rplnt
Of course the only stupid comment is less than two hours old now that it's at
top of /r/linux (over at reddit).

------
eridal
actually not "all" projects .. where's the DRM thingy source code?

that's something I'd like to see

~~~
Excavator
You mean EME?

[http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-
central/search?string=MOZ_EME](http://mxr.mozilla.org/mozilla-
central/search?string=MOZ_EME)

~~~
eridal
well, that's just Mozilla's response to the closed-source DRM mandatory
regulation.. not the DRM thingy per-se

In Cory Doctorow words...

> _Mozilla says it isn’t providing DRM; it’s providing a fully open utility
> that automatically fetches and installs DRM from Adobe’s servers. I am
> unconvinced that there is a meaningful distinction between “installing DRM”
> and “installing code that installs DRM”._

By using this technique they provide DRM capabilities, without an actual
implementation, or worst including blobs; but that doesn't mean that firefox
does not have that "thingy" inside.. it's not there at compile-time.

[http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/may/14/firefox-
cl...](http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/may/14/firefox-closed-
source-drm-video-browser-cory-doctorow)

------
raverbashing
I love those "White Knight" bug reporters, on par with the "Think of the
children" crowd

Maybe you should think for 2 seconds before opening a bug report? Too hard?

------
dredmorbius
"I've seen everything!"

[http://fixyt.com/watch?v=IURfntimnlA](http://fixyt.com/watch?v=IURfntimnlA)

~~~
fdej
"This video contains content from BBC Worldwide, who has blocked it in your
country on copyright gounds."

How worldwide.

~~~
dredmorbius
It's a Patrick Stewart sketch, not sure from exactly what. Quite humorous
though.

